# Horse massage



## Lynne1511 (5 February 2017)

Hi just wondering if anyone can recommend someone who can massage my boy...he has a sore back nothing serious but someone suggested this would help


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 February 2017)

Where abouts in Scotland are you?


----------

